# New gauge cluster? Backordered



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Just ordered the gauge cluster for oil pressure and voltage. On 2 week backorder. That is too bad. The 05-06 GTO is a plug and play pretty much except for cutting the dash, removing the radio and console, then removing the.... well you get the point. Great option. Too bad it wasn't included in the OEM. I know, I know, less then favorable exchange rate. Speaking of that why does crude oil go up 2.14% and gasoline go up 4.68%? Check out www.rigzone.com


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Wher did you order it from?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ordered it from JHP. 

G'd Day.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

JHP Rulz


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree, GM should of shipped the GTO with the oil/battery gauges. And yes JHP does rule. And they will rule even more when my Lip Spoiler comes in.:willy:


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Just ordered the gauge cluster for oil pressure and voltage. On 2 week backorder. That is too bad. The 05-06 GTO is a plug and play pretty much except for cutting the dash, removing the radio and console, then removing the.... well you get the point. Great option. Too bad it wasn't included in the OEM. I know, I know, less then favorable exchange rate. Speaking of that why does crude oil go up 2.14% and gasoline go up 4.68%? Check out www.rigzone.com


You’re making to much work out of it!
No cutting and you can make a hook that will pull wire up.
Guy on EBay includes hook and instructions 
Good luck I got my Guages and Shifter kit @ JHP. Good Service there and shipping is less and faster than you would think. They took good care of me.


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

Lip spoiler, i think i might want one


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Holden said:


> You’re making to much work out of it!
> No cutting and you can make a hook that will pull wire up.
> Guy on EBay includes hook and instructions
> Good luck I got my Guages and Shifter kit @ JHP. Good Service there and shipping is less and faster than you would think. They took good care of me.


Took me 20 mins to put it in.........


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Johnny B Goode, weren't you selling you GTO because of the snow, or am I thinking of someone else:cheers  else??


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Took my son ten minutes top to pop mine on.........piece of cake. Got mine from Mutha off ebay.........he's in TX and usually has them in stock.

JET


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

got mine from Pod God they are genuine JHP guages with the PSI font
took about 10 mins total to install...no radio removal,no cutting,just remove the original cover, hook the plug,route the wires to the rear,plug it in,install new guage pod and your done!

I know he has these in stock because some are listed on Ebay


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

You are saying you don't have to do all that???? JHP has instructions on the site, and it suggests all that I said. If there is an easier way, I am all ears!!! Let me get this straight. A hook will fish out the wire? NO cutting on the dash lip? Wow, that certainly sounds easier. I would be interested in the directions you used. Or at least a play by play.
Thanks


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine did come with directions that said to take the dash and part of the console apart,remove radio,and cut the area under the original cover but I didn't have to do any of that........do a search here and find some good instructions with detailed pics...thats what I did


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

Who is "Mutha"? Does he sell the same guages as JHP? 

John


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

muthabusta is his name on Ebay. He's a awesome guy to deal with.

Also he uses JHP gagues but he makes the pod(I think). Either way, it's expensive as hell but worth it IMO.


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

Raven 1124


Are you sure of the spelling of "Muthabusta"? I couldn't find him on E-bay.

John


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry about that. I spelled his name wrong but I'll do you one better. Here is his email address.

[email protected]


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

raven 1124

Thanks for the info.

John


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Anytime, bro:cheers


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

The cluster arrived in great shape today. I did a search and came up with some various pictures. The directions included make all kinds of idle threats regarding warranty etc, but in examining the overall process, it looks like removal of the top plate, removal of four screws, a bit of pressure out to catch a view of the plug and the hook it, could get the wire and plug. I still wonder about the cutting. I may go ahead and do that, I have the tools to accomplish that task. It is a sharp outfit, expensive though, arrived for $475, current exchange rate


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> mine did come with directions that said to take the dash and part of the console apart,remove radio,and cut the area under the original cover but I didn't have to do any of that........do a search here and find some good instructions with detailed pics...thats what I did


 I did the search, but could not find the instructions or detailed pics. Any help?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Ok, I took off the dash cover, removed the four screws, pulled back the shell a bit, and found the wire harness. After using a hook, fashoned from a coat hanger, I could not squeeze it in and get a solid hook on it. The builder really pushed it in tight. Any other ideas before I do it the hard way, ie, taking out the radio, the console, etc.? I went ahead and cut the piece of plastic forming a sort of brace. It is gone. Anyway, anyone found a way to get in there without going all the way?


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

What I did was I cut the hanger in half. It was harder to me to try and break the tape with so much excess. Anyway, just be patient. It took me a while to get it. Finally it came off with a lot of tugs to break the tape.


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

Which side of the radio is the electrical connector on, the right or left as viewed from the drivers seat? Thanks again.

John


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you are sitting in the passenger seat looking at your radio, it's on the right side down near your radio.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I installed my JHP gages last Saturday, and everyone is right, no cutting is necessary. However, I did pull the radio and trim panels as I installed the factory ashtray with the power outlet for my GPS.

Nice quality and fit from JHP, they do good work.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks, I guess I have to be patient. I did not have much time to work on it yesterday. Yes, the wiring harness is to the right of the air vent from the driver's side, I can see it and I can see the white tape around it, I can not see the plug, I would assume it is laying downward toward the radio. The wiring harness is nicely pressed together that makes it difficult to grasp the wires wrapped in electrical tape. I went ahead and ordered the wires to remove the radio. Is there any security issues with the radio, or does it just plain lift out?

EARL


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

arty: :cool It worked. I hooked the tape and cut it, I could see it, and then I hooked the wire, then got my fingers in there and wiggled it loose and it is a plug and play. Wow, awesome.

Thanks from this old geeser!


----------



## jhs5ydo (Feb 20, 2005)

I finially took the whole thing apart, I couldn't see well enough to know what I was yanking on. I got what I think is the connector up to where the pod will be. Now all I need is the gauges. I didn't want to order them untill I new if I could get that connector up. I hope I got the right connector, sure looks like a lot of contacts for 2 gauges.:cheers 

John


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

This maybe a dumb question an is completly off topic. The plug and play only works for oil pres and volt meter correct? It won't work for say water temp or something else unless you go to a lot more trouble and wire the gauge yourself. :confused


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

CrazyAL said:


> This maybe a dumb question an is completly off topic. The plug and play only works for oil pres and volt meter correct? It won't work for say water temp or something else unless you go to a lot more trouble and wire the gauge yourself. :confused


No such thing as a dumb question, but it looks like you've thought about the logic of this and answered it yourself. You would have to trace out the existing circuit and adapt them to whatever input you want- - -


----------



## bubbalove (Apr 9, 2009)

*JHP gauges*

i'm thinking of ordering the oil press and voltmeter gauges in the dual hump pod from JHP and was wondering if the color would match the existing gauge cluster in my car. has anyone had color match problems? was also going to order the false pedal. has anyone bought it and made a bracket for it. thanks.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

I read that the later 2006's do not have a plug anymore and you have to splice into the wiring, is this correct?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

bubbalove said:


> i'm thinking of ordering the oil press and voltmeter gauges in the dual hump pod from JHP and was wondering if the color would match the existing gauge cluster in my car. has anyone had color match problems? was also going to order the false pedal. has anyone bought it and made a bracket for it. thanks.


They match.



canadianGTO said:


> I read that the later 2006's do not have a plug anymore and you have to splice into the wiring, is this correct?


That can be found on JHP's website. They had detailed intall instructions you can download.


----------



## bubbalove (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks. you answered my questions. time to purchase


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

JHP is $658? that is nuts. Did i miss a sale or something?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

the prices vary, i have an 04 and they are the most expensive ones but it totally sets off the car


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

bubbalove said:


> i'm thinking of ordering the oil press and voltmeter gauges in the dual hump pod from JHP and was *wondering if the color would match the existing gauge cluster in my car*. has *anyone had color match problems?* was also going to order the false pedal. has anyone bought it and made a bracket for it. thanks.


Depends on what color your cluster is.... Having SRM my OEM cluster is a silver/gray and my JHP gauges are a gray color that's slightly off from the OEM cluster, but not drastically different. Reason below...



canadianGTO said:


> I read that the later 2006's do not have a plug anymore and you have to splice into the wiring, is this correct?


Correct for any GTO built after January 06.... the JHP harness was another $90 and for that you get about 18 inches of 4 strands of wire and a 8 pin connector block. My build date is 02/06 and once the warranty is up in March I'll be splicing in.



letsdrive said:


> JHP is $658? that is nuts. Did i miss a sale or something?


Exchange rates are a bitch with an unstable $.... I bought my JHP gauge pod used for $400, It came from an 05 MBM goat which have gray cluster gauges. SRM gauges are a slight shade toward silver vrs the gray ones in the MBM. The gray JHP gauges match the MBM cluster better. I believe the rest are spot on.

Here's a nice alternative to the JHP for an oil pressure gauge;
http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253217


----------

